# lefty top oder flop???



## brownsugar (9. April 2003)

sers´leute,

was haltet ihr von der lefty??? 

taugt diese gabel im cc-bereich evtl. auch für downhills???

danke im voraus für eure mails.


gruss


markus


----------



## bugmtb (10. April 2003)

Also meiner Meinung nach ist die LEFTY (Elo) einer der besten Federgabeln der Welt !
Ich fahre sie jetzt das 2te Jahr in CC und Marathon Rennen.
Ohne Probleme!!!
Irsinnig steif und mega komfort (10cm Federweg,einstellbar)
Natürlich kann man sie im Downhill auch benutzen.
(siehe Cedric Garcia Team Siemens/Cannondale)

...nun bin ich auf Eure Meinungen gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bassi (10. April 2003)

Also da muss ich bugmtb ABSOLUT recht geben !! Ich fahre zwar die Lefty Carbon (auch mit ELO) die nur 80mm hat, aber für XC und Marathons kann ich mir keine bessere Gabel vorstellen ! Steif, leicht (!!!), mega Optik und das elektronische Lockout mit dem Knöpfchen direkt neben dem Griff, ist super. Einfach mal kurz daumen nach links bewegt und fertig. Dazu hat man diese blöde Steuersatz Einstellerei nicht mehr. Einmal eingebaut, fest !

Ich fahre sie zwar noch nicht so lange, aber sie wird bei mir hart dran genommen. Sehr schottiger, steiniger Untergrund und XC Rennen, und bisher konnte ich noch keinen Mangel feststellen. Allerdings befürchte ich das wenn mal was passiert, das es dann teuer werden könnte. 

Trotzdem: Eine der besten Gabeln der Welt, die ich nur empfehlen kann !!!!!!!


----------



## Thomas S. (17. April 2003)

Schrott!

Sachlich bleiben, Kollege!

Gruesse, rikman/Forum Team


----------



## jneumann (17. April 2003)

Hallo,

habe mir bisher auch immer diese Kommentare wie "Schrott" usw. nur angesehen und mir jetzt ein Jekyll mit Lefty Carbon zugelegt und ich muss sagen top!!!

Die Gabel ist wirklich sensationell - steif, spricht sehr gut an, sehr leicht, auch trotz brachialer Bremsleistung kein Verzug bei Abfahrten und hohen Geschwindigkeiten - ich kann Sie nur empfehlen. Desweiteren wird Sie auch mit relativ geringen Luftdruck gefehren - 5 bar - was für eine lange Lebensdauer spricht - für CC die Gabel schlechthin.

So, das wars jetzt mal zu diesen Postings mit keinem Inhalt. Es gibt auf dieser Welt viele gute Gabeln aber man sollte schon qualifiziert posten und nicht nur irgendwelchen Phrasen oder CD-Hassern nacheifern - besonders dann, wenn man wie desöfteren die Dinge nur vom Hörensagen nacheifert.

Grüsse an alle Biker mit allen Gabeln

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas S. (18. April 2003)

Das war mir klar, daß die Cannondaler Radau machen. 
1.Ich bin nicht bereit,für eine Gabel 1.000 Euro auszugeben,die in der Performance nicht besser als andere für 400Euro.
2. Jeder,der sich so ein Teil kauft,achtet zu erst auf das Image und bezahlt den Neid anderer Leute. Vielleicht gibt es ja bald diese Gabel mit der Aufschrift: "Seht her,ich koste über 1.000 Euro",dann würden sicher noch mehr Leute unnütz Geld ausgeben.


----------



## odelay (18. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas S. _
> *Das war mir klar, daß die Cannondaler Radau machen.*


Na der einzige der bisher Radau machte, bist Du.
Zuerst nur eine unkomentierte Wertung und dann erst eine laue Begründung dafür in der nicht auf die technische Funktionalität eingegangen wird.

PS: ich würde mir sowas auch nie einbauen - mich stört die unsymmetrische Optik

sind es eigentlich Märchen, dass man mit den Dingern nicht freihändig fahren kann?


----------



## Thomas S. (18. April 2003)

1.Ich bin dieses Ding schon ausgiebig Probegefahren.Auch ein Kumpel von mir meinte,so ein Teil haben zu müssen. Er ist es Gott sei Dank mit Verlust losgeworden.
2.Ich glaube,einigen Leuten geht so langsam die Beziehung zum Geld abhanden. Fragt doch mal,wie lange ein normaler Arbeiter für so ein Teil arbeiten müßte?
Wenn sich jemand geärgert fühlt,sind das schon die richtigen Leute!


----------



## Sindi (18. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas S. _
> *1.Ich bin dieses Ding schon ausgiebig Probegefahren.Auch ein Kumpel von mir meinte,so ein Teil haben zu müssen. Er ist es Gott sei Dank mit Verlust losgeworden.
> 2.Ich glaube,einigen Leuten geht so langsam die Beziehung zum Geld abhanden. Fragt doch mal,wie lange ein normaler Arbeiter für so ein Teil arbeiten müßte?
> Wenn sich jemand geärgert fühlt,sind das schon die richtigen Leute! *



Sorry, aber Dein 2. Argument ist ein bisserl daneben.
Genausogut koenntest Du bringen: wie lange muss ein normaler Mensch in der 3. Welt auch nur fuer einen Reifen Deines Bikes arbeiten...
Solche Vergleiche bringen nichts. Viele hier fahren Bikes die in der Preislage locker ein, zwei oder drei Monatsgehaelter (zumindest von mir) uebersteigen - na und?

Die Frage hier ist ob die Lefty was taugt oder nicht.


----------



## teutoradler (18. April 2003)

@Thomas S.: Vielleicht etwas neidisch, auf alle lefty fahrer?
Dann schiess doch mal los. Wo hat die lefty denn technische defizite?
Ich bin ganz ohr!


----------



## Deleted3300 (22. April 2003)

@annihilator


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zandi77 (22. April 2003)

Hallo,
bin die Lefty auch mal gefahren.......und Sie hat mich nicht wirklich überzeugt:

Pro: 
-Steif wie eine Stargabel
-Optik ?

Contra:
-nerviger Radausbau bei jedem Transport im Auto
-keine Niveauregulierung
-im Vergleich zur Psylo Sl schlechteres Ansprechverhalten
-astronomischer Preis
-kippeliges Fahrgefühl (kann subjektiv sein?)

Gruss
Alex


----------



## Wooly (22. April 2003)

alsoooo:

- Preis stimmt so nicht mehr ganz, eine normale DLR kann man sich inzwischen bei Ebay für 500-600 Euro schießen, da ist Fox nicht mehr weit ...

- die Lefty braucht ein wenig Abstimmung, dann ist sie weich wie Butter. Auf jeden Fall besser als jede Psylo.

- Radausbau ist nervig, ich habe Gott sei dank nen Kombi und baue es nie aus.

- Freihändigfahren ist überhaupt kein Problem ;-)))

Geld ist immer relativ, ich habe für mein "Ebay" Jekyll insgesammt etwa 1500 Euro ausgegeben, es gibt hier im Forum 17-jährige die Rahmen für das Doppelte fahren, also Vorsicht .... ;-))


----------



## FireStarter (1. Mai 2003)

...meine Lefty hat bis dahin keine Federn gelassen, hat ja auch keine 
Ich fahr die "Krücke" nun das dritte Jahr, hab gerade 'nen Service gemacht und mir dolcht, dieses Meisterwerk der InGENIEurskunst ist gerade mal richtig eingefahren.
O.K. elo Lockout is nich drann, alles Handbetrieb, aber die Druckstufe läßt sich stufenlos regel, on da fly, ohne pit-stop.
Bin super zufrieden, fahre auf meinem Jekyll wie auf 'ner Vollcross- Mopette, oder sollte ich besser Senfte sagen 
Wie muss erst die 130-er sein?
Kann ich nur empfehlen, vor allem wenn ich an meine alten gabeln denke...
Kauf sie in 'nem Komplettrad, is günstiger.

Let it roll, bis später im Harz!


----------



## dubbel (1. Mai 2003)

gesagt wurde ja schon 
Pro: 
- steif 
- optik 

Contra:
- radausbau 
- preis
- und vor allem *federt das ding nicht so, wie es aktuelle stand der technik ist. *
wundert mich, dass kaum einer was dazu meint, aber der stand der technik, was dämpfen, ansprechen, einstellen etc. angeht (also alles, was eine gute gabel von einer mittelmässigen unterscheidet), all das kann die lefty leider nicht leisten. nicht oder kaum.


----------



## Wooly (1. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *
> - und vor allem federt das ding nicht so, wie es aktuelle stand der technik ist.
> wundert mich, dass kaum einer was dazu meint, aber der stand der technik, was dämpfen, ansprechen, einstellen etc. angeht (also alles, was eine gute gabel von einer mittelmässigen unterscheidet), all das kann die lefty leider nicht leisten. nicht oder kaum. *



ich weiß nicht, was du für eine gefahren bist, klingt nach ultraharter CC Abstimmung mit doppelt soviel Luftdruck wie nötig oder so ... wenn sie gut eingestellt ist, kann nur ein FOX der Lefty das Wasser reichen, was Ansprechen etc. angeht.


----------



## dubbel (1. Mai 2003)

was willste denn da wie unterwegs einstellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samoth (2. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dubbel _
> *was willste denn da wie unterwegs einstellen? *



Lefty bei einem fähigen Händler kaufen, einmal tunen lassen und schon federt die Gabel einzigartig und einwandfrei.


----------



## dubbel (3. Mai 2003)

aber ist der eigentliche gag an den ganzen FoxMarzocchiRochshox-gabeln nicht, dass man heute so und morgen so fahren kann?
druckstufe, zugstufe, sensibilität etc. sind doch nicht in stein gemeisselt...

klar: für losbrechmoment und federhärte/luftdruck gibt es (in einem gewissen rahmen) ein optimum, aber alles andere will ich doch auf die strecke anpassen.
und zwar ruckzuck, ohne groß rumzuschrauben. 

das meinte ich mit "aktueller stand der technik".


----------



## Samoth (4. Mai 2003)

Da kann ich nur wieder von mir selber reden. Die Lefty bietet hier ein Lockout, was auch alles ist was ich benötige. 

Eine Federwegsverstellung hat sie wiederum nicht...


----------



## Graf Cannondale (5. Mai 2003)

Ich finde die Lefty interessant aber häßlich! Außerdem sollte man als Hobbyfahrer die Dämpfungseigenschaften nicht überbewerten. Ich denke das man hier mehr von einem supjektiven Gefühl sprechen sollte. Man sollte einmal lieber nach den Dämpfungseigenschaften der Reifen fragen. Da sind z.B. manche Reifen spürbar sehr miserabel!


Die schönsten Federgabeln kommen immer noch von "WhiteBrothers".


----------



## Hugo (5. Mai 2003)

interessier mich ein wenig für dat dingen und hab ma gefragt(aufm festival) ob ich mir son dingen ans bike schrauben dürfte wegen garantie etc....haben gemeint dass sies nicht empfehlen würden, wär mit 80mm aber kein problem

jetz würd mich aber ma interessiern wie hoch ne 80mm gabel baut

ausserdem hab ich hier vor kurzem gelesen dass es vor kommen kann dass die gabel mit der zeit absinkt...das die nadellager quasi durchrutschen, man dass aber nur merken würde wenn man mim zollstock die einbauhöhe checkt...is da was dran?

wie issn die zugstufenverstellung bei dem dingen?
weil eigentlich wärs doch viel sinnvoller(und deswegen versteh ich nicht wiesos niemand macht) statt nem lockout dass die druckstufe zu macht, die zugstufe zu schliessen, dann würd die gabel schön runter gehn hätte im ernstfall aber reserven...naja is meine meinung

ach ja....wie viele verschiedene modelle gibts eigentlich und welches kürzel steht wofür?
elo is elektronisches lockout, oder?


----------



## teutoradler (5. Mai 2003)

des gibt noch ne Lefty MAX die hat wenn ich mich nicht täusche 130mm bin mir nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## Bassi (6. Mai 2003)

Ja, Lefty Max hat 130mm. Und bei der kann man auch die Dämpfung von aussen einstellen !


----------



## Wooly (6. Mai 2003)

hab isch mal gelesen daß ....

also, meine Lefty DLR kann man in der Dämpfung verstellen (von außen), außerdem die Härte über den Luftdruck einstellen. Der Lockout wird über einen Hebel oben betätigt.

Bei der ELO kann man den Lockout über einen Taster am Lenker betätigen, meiner Meinung nach eigentlich ein Race-Feature, denn nur da muß man wohl die Gabel innerhalb einer 1/10 Sekunde blockieren ohne die Hand kurz vom Lenker zu nehmen.

Die Max ist die neuste Lefty, jetzt mit 130 mm Federweg, allerdings deshalb nur neu zu bekommen und meiner Meinung nach überteuert, lohnt sich wohl nur beim Kauf eines Komplett-Cannondales. Bin sie leider noch nicht gefahren.

Es gibt dieses jahr auch noch eine "Billig" Lefty, Bezeichnung "Jake". bin aber auch noch keine gefahren und kenne die Unterschiede nicht.


Abschließend: Die meisten Leute die ich kenne sind was Fahrverhalten etc. angeht begeistert von der Lefty, und meiner Meinung nach sind die (supersoften) 100 mm genug für Tour etc., die Optik ist natürlich Geschmackssache, aber es wird ja keiner gezwungen ;-))

@Graf Cannondale: der Vergleich Cannondale - White Brothers hinkt wohl ein bißchen, oder ? Und bei der Dämfung deiner Reifen würde ich mal vorsichtig den Luftdruck in ihnen und die Reifenbreite in meine Überlegungen einbeziehen.

@all: das einzige was die Lefty nicht hat ist eine Federwegsverstellung, ist für eine Gabel von 100 - 130 mm wohl auch nicht nötig. Ich kenne jedenfalls niemenden, der vorm Berg jedesmal seine Psylo runternudelt, ob man mit ordentlich Federweg den Berg hochkommt hängt imho zu 99% von Radgeometrie & Fahrtechnik ab.


----------



## Wooly (6. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von brownsugar _
> *
> taugt diese gabel im cc-bereich evtl. auch für downhills???
> *



um auf die eigentliche Frage zurückzukommen ... zum normal Bergrunterheizen etc ok, aber jetzt nichts für FR & Downhill, da gehört meiner Meinung nach ne Gabel ab 150-170 mm ins Rad, macht einfach mehr Sinn & Fun


----------



## Graf Cannondale (6. Mai 2003)

@Graf Cannondale: der Vergleich Cannondale - White Brothers hinkt wohl ein bißchen, oder ? Und bei der Dämfung deiner Reifen würde ich mal vorsichtig den Luftdruck in ihnen und die Reifenbreite in meine Überlegungen einbeziehen.

Warum hingt der Vergleich? Die Lefty ist doch auch (denke ich) für CrossCountry konstruiert! 

Bei Reifen ist Luftdruck und Breite nicht alles! Ein guter Reifen sollte geschmeidig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samoth (10. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> 
> um auf die eigentliche Frage zurückzukommen ... zum normal Bergrunterheizen etc ok, aber jetzt nichts für FR & Downhill, da gehört meiner Meinung nach ne Gabel ab 150-170 mm ins Rad, macht einfach mehr Sinn & Fun *



Schau dir mal NWD3 an - das funzt!



> _Original geschrieben von Marcus Thiel _
> *
> Es gibt dieses jahr auch noch eine "Billig" Lefty, Bezeichnung "Jake". bin aber auch noch keine gefahren und kenne die Unterschiede nicht.*



Sie hat kein Lockout. Man kann die Zugstufe extern (oben) verändern. Die Steifigkeit soll/ist die gleiche.


----------



## Hugo (10. Mai 2003)

@ samoth....weisst du wie weit sich die zugstufe von eben regeln lässt?

lässt die sich komplett schliessen oder is der einstellbereich so winzig klein dass es sich eigentlich ga ni lohnt dran zu drehn?


----------



## Samoth (10. Mai 2003)

Der Einstellbereich umfasst keine ganze Umdrehung, aber die Auswirkungen sind sehr unterschiedlich.


----------



## Hugo (10. Mai 2003)

und was wiegt die gabel und wenn sie so billig is,was kostet sie denn?

gibts die auch in 80mm?


----------



## Samoth (10. Mai 2003)

Die wird nur ein kleines Stück billiger als die DLR sein...

Hier noch Infos:

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/innovation/03/leftyjake.html


----------



## Mischa (22. Mai 2003)

was soll ich noch mehr schreiben?

Die Gabel ist nun nach tausenden von km immer noch top und macht immer mehr Spaß. Ich habe die Lefty ELO Carbon. Es gibt für den Marathon/XC-Breich keine bessere Gabel, zumindest habe ich keine als so gut befunden. Um den Preis geht es hier ja auch nicht, wie auch um irgendwelche Faktoren der Coolness, was für ein Schwachsinn ;-)

Ich freue mich immer wieder, ne schöne lange Tour zu fahren 

Mischa


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Juni 2003)

Also ich würde ECHT gerne mal jeden mit meiner LEFTY fahren lassen, die ist so smooth..ein Traum.
UND: Was noch nicht angesprochen wurde; Sie ist die einzige Gabel der Welt die GELAGERT ist! (klar alle Headshocks!) und das macht den Unterschied! Super Ansprechverhalten, und DAUERHALTBARKEIT! Meine Z1/Z2 waren alle nach einem Jahr Betrieb mit Spiel unterwegs. und wenn ich mir den Wartungsaufwand so anschaue merke ich, dass sich das schnell wieder rechnet!

Ride on! Whatever you ride - recycle your bike! ride it again and again and again!


----------



## Hugo (2. Juni 2003)

mmmmiiiieeeepppppp

fehler

jede parallelogram-gabel is kugelgelagert und spricht entsprechend fein an.

die german-answer kilo z.b. durft ich aufm festival probefahrn..das ding wog 1280gr. und sprach auf jedes dreckatom auf der strasse oder aufm trail an....wenn nur das gewippe nicht wär, wärs die optimale gabel


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Juni 2003)

Ja, ok, da hast natürlich recht-aber du musst auch zugeben, dass die meisten Para's eher Exoten sind. Was man vom Headshock System jetzt nicht behaupten  kann. Und blockierbar sind die meisten CD Gabeln auch! ALso KEIN wippen!

Ride on...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hugo (3. Juni 2003)

also headshocks sind ja wohl ma die sbsoluten exoten....schon allein deswegen weil sie nur in die rahmeneines herstellers reinpassen

und paragabeln kannste das wippen eben mit nem entspr. dämpfer abgewöhnen...sies drum...ich find die lefty cool


----------



## Mischa (3. Juni 2003)

Also, ich fuhr auch mal ne echt coole Paralelo-Gabel, auch Carbonrohre, aber was die für Lagerprobleme mit der Zeit bekommen, das kannste ja total vergessen! Die Headshocks sind überhaupt keine Exoten, wie viele Cannondaler habe ich die letzte Woche kennengelernt, wahnsinn, die meisten fahren noch ernsthaft CC-Rennen ab. Nee, die Lefty war wieder auf einer Odenwald-Tour mit 10 Stunden und 160 km dabei, einfach ne super Gabel, die Hand schmerzt nicht usw...

Macht doch, was ihr wollt  

Mischa


----------



## Deleted10123 (12. Juni 2003)

...soso, nur eine Fox kommt an das Ansprechverhalten einer Lefty ran... 

Sorry, aber hat die Lefty so was überhaupt?
Als ich das Ding mal (kurz aber knackig) gefahren bin, hatte ich keine Sekunde das Gefühl eine Top-Forke zu steuern...

Ausserdem kommt momentan ja wohl nix an MZ Bomba/Shiver und Sherman ran...die neutralisieren jeden Kieselstein!!!

Um auf die ursprüngliche Frage zurückzukommen...
NEIN, die Lefty taugt nicht für DH!!!
Für DH -> Boxxer! und 2004 die T8 von MZ!
Sonst nix da!

p.s. Schon mal eine USD-Forke gefahren alá Shiver...
an das Ansprechverhalten kommt die Lefty niemals ran...never!


----------



## Samoth (14. Juni 2003)

Wie definieren hier eigentlich die einzelnen "Ansprechverhalten"?


----------



## Deleted 8566 (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HitBig _
> *...soso, nur eine Fox kommt an das Ansprechverhalten einer Lefty ran...
> 
> Sorry, aber hat die Lefty so was überhaupt?
> ...




HaaaHaaa!!!

Hast du schon mal davon gehört, dass in der Lefty TPC dasselbe Dämpfungssystem arbeitet, wie in den Manitou Gabeln?  

Wie kommst du dann zu deiner Aussage, dass die Lefty überhaupt nicht funzt, aber die Manitou schon?


----------



## Mischa (14. Juni 2003)

Hey, 

um was geht es hier eigentlich? Entweder man liebt die Lefty oder nicht, es gibt sicher noch andere sehr gute Gabeln, keine Frage... Die Lefty passt vielleicht nicht an jedes Rad, da klärt sich ja schon mal, ob es überhaupt eine Lefty sein kann...

Aaaber Leute, schaut doch mal auf den Einsatzbereich und Zweck der Gabel! ok?

Ciao,
Mischa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samoth (14. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Mischa _
> *Hey,
> 
> um was geht es hier eigentlich? Entweder man liebt die Lefty oder nicht, es gibt sicher noch andere sehr gute Gabeln, keine Frage... Die Lefty passt vielleicht nicht an jedes Rad, da klärt sich ja schon mal, ob es überhaupt eine Lefty sein kann...
> ...



Dann könnte man eben die DLR oder MAX nehmen - je nach Einsatzbereich.

s. auch Cedric Gracia!


----------



## bugmtb (14. Juni 2003)

......oder die ELO Carbon wie Christoph Sauser im XC !!!
Fahr sie auch, unbeschreiblich toll............


----------



## Mischa (14. Juni 2003)

Komme eben von einer Matschtour zurück. Fahre auch die ELO Carbon, finde sie in Serie auf mich 85 kg, sehr gut abgestimmt. Sie spricht auf alles sehr gut an und dicke Äste, Borsteinkanten, dickere Äste... sie nimmt alles sehr gut und wippt auch nicht doll rum, dass man sie wie bei der langen Federweg-Version blockieren müsste. Eigentlich braucht man hier nix mehr zu sagen ;-)

Mischa


----------



## dubbel (15. Juni 2003)

wir könnten uns auf folgendes einigen: 
die, die ne lefty fahren, weil sie am rad dran ist, finden sie gut, 
die, die was andres kennen, nicht unbedingt.


----------



## 007ike (15. Juni 2003)

ich fahre ne lefty weil sie an meinem jekyll nun mal drann war. aber sie war mit ein grund warum ich dieses bike überhaupt gekauft habe.
und eins muß ich sagen, ich persönlich finde sie ist die beste gabel, die ich bisher an einem bike hatte. 
hier die liste meiner letzten gabeln

RS Duke XC 2002
M Black Elite 80/100 2002
Mar Z 2 Atom race 2002

alle 3 super gabeln, vor allem die black, aber wie gesagt, mit der lefty hatte ich bisher den meisten spaß


----------



## iNSANE! (15. Juni 2003)

Und ihr vergesst wie die Bike Magazine eines...und das ist für uns vielfahrer ECHT wichtig....und das ist die DAUERHALTBARKEIT.
Wenn ich bei mir im Shop schaue was wir den Schrott von RS,MZ, und Co. so zum reparieren bekommen...das ist doch indiskutabel eine SID für 600 zu fahren, die dann nach ner saison am Gesäß ist, oder? Und ich weiß WIRKLICH wovon ich da spreche.
Klar, die Lefty ist ECHT teuer, aber wie alle CD Gabeln das Geld auch nach 3 Jahren oder mehr wert, und das wird immer gern vergessen!


----------



## Samoth (15. Juni 2003)

Das soll hier auch/wieder kein Hassthread verden. 

Insane hat nicht Unrecht. Zumal ich die Lefty z. B. schon für unter 1000,-  gesehen habe. Gut, hier kommt noch eine Nabe (ca. 120,- ) und das einspeichen eines Laufrades hinzu.

Ist eigentlich schon eine gebrochen?


----------



## desigual (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von 007ike _
> *
> hier die liste meiner letzten gabeln
> 
> ...



Bin in Willingen am WE auch mal Lefty (Jekyl) gefahren. Privat fahre ich ne Black Elite 80/100. Die Lefty ist schon ne klasse Gabel allerdings ist mir am Berg das RTA wesentlich lieber als das ELO da das Bike zu schnell aufbäumt.  Das kurze Waldautobahn-Steilstück an der Rechten Seite des E-Bergs musste ich mit der Lefty schieben. Hätte die Lefty noch so ne Art elektronisches U-Turn (während der Fahrt vom Lenker aus bedienbar) währe sie sicherlich die Ultimativgabel.

Wie einfach ist eigentlich der Vorderradausbau bei Lefty?


----------



## Principia (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Samoth _
> *Das soll hier auch/wieder kein Hassthread verden.
> ..... *



das will ich stark hoffen !!!


----------



## Samoth (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von desigual _
> *
> Wie einfach ist eigentlich der Vorderradausbau bei Lefty? *



Dazu am Ende dieses threads mehr ;-) 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t50993.html

Da wird auch alles recht ausführlich erklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

